# 2017 East Cape EVO x - New Build



## mwong61

I got the call from Adam today! I'm next in line WOOHOO!

Details so far:

2017 East Cape EVO x Shallow Edition
Suzuki 60 (black)
Two tone color (Awlgrip Seafoam Green hull, Cream Deck/liner/cockpit, Seafoam Green console...final colors.)
Ramlin Standard trailer w/removabe tongue, walkboard, mounted spare hub and tire
Starboard offset Trolling motor pad and wiring with 2nd battery for 12v trolling motor.
Dual bilge pumps (dedicated circuit and switch for second pump)
Flush mount jump seat center console - cut down
4 console grab rails
All NMEA2K rigging (SIMRAD NSS9 EVO2 + SIMRAD IS35 digital guage for engine data)
Front Casting platform with Seadeck - oversized with dual bolt locations
Poling platform with Seadeck
Glove box drop in shelf
Fixed anchor light tab mounted on poling platform
VMarine Push pole holder tab mounted on poling platform
Racor Fuel water separator
Port offset bow cleat
3 Cupholders (1 on console and 1ea on the platforms)
3 Door console hatch with 12v acc plug
Insulated livewell
Under gunwale Seadeck pads - All Seadeck will be Snow Camo
3" bolt on cushions
VMarine black nylon spool type pushpole holders
"Nick Sassic" style poling platform
All rail work brushed aluminum
Front bucket cut out for additional storage under forward hatch
Standard 20-ish gallon fuel tank.

Since I won't have any cool build pics like E-Money and Todd for a while, I'll just post what I'm going to try to stay busy with waiting for my skiff....


----------



## mtoddsolomon

Awesome build sheet so far. My vote is to cut out the front bucket for the extra storage and weight savings and get the biggest fuel tank available. You won't always have to keep it full but if you plan on going to the everglades or any other long trip you won't have to pull the boat out to refuel or anything.


----------



## csnaspuck

Super excited for you. My color is next shade darker of the Stars and Stripes called Petrol Blue. I have heard mixed opinion on the cut out buckets. One said it will save weigh but another said that the filler and support needed weighs the same amount as the bucket itself. Although there is no doubt it creates more room.


----------



## mwong61

csnaspuck said:


> Super excited for you. My color is next shade darker of the Stars and Stripes called Petrol Blue. I have heard mixed opinion on the cut out buckets. One said it will save weigh but another said that the filler and support needed weighs the same amount as the bucket itself. Although there is no doubt it creates more room.


Oh man, I like the Petrol blue too!

Not really for weight savings. Adam said it's only about 8lbs. And I'd probably want to have a small flat glassed in to hold a bucket upright so that pretty much adds it back in. My main reason is to access the additional storage. 

I'll have to chat with the guys a bit more about the pro's and con's. I don't believe the bucket is a bearing surface so not sure what other reinforcements would be needed. The finished bucket is cool but seems to be a waste of good corners to tuck PFD's etc away. 

M-


----------



## E-money

YAAASSSSS!!!!! It is time! Your build sheet looks awesome. That skiff is going to be a beast. I look forward to seeing build pics.


----------



## Net 30

Curious how many of the items are options vs standard equipment?

Sounds like it's going to be a hell of a skiff when it's done.


----------



## mwong61

Net 30 said:


> Curious how many of the items are options vs standard equipment?
> 
> Sounds like it's going to be a hell of a skiff when it's done.


The ECC skiffs have a LOT of standard features that come with the base price of the boat. Just off the top of my head:

Custom colors (2 tone, etc)
Custom Poling platform (lots of choices of styles, pipe thickness, height, size, etc)
Custom cushions, sized and mounted to your spec
hydraulic steering
Edson wheel and knobs
Livorsi LED nav lights
VMarine pushpole holders
Ramlin trailer w/spare
Something like 8 different console styles to choose from all of which are custom fit and located to your specs.

I know I'm missing a lot more....

M-


----------



## Net 30

Nice to know...thanks. I think the EVO X is one of the most versatile skiffs I've seen in a long time...plus it looks sexy too. I'm looking forward to paying a visit to EC and take a long hard look.


----------



## Harvey

Looking forward to following your build. I'm not far behind you on the list with an EVO X. In a '14 VHP now, but the EVO X will fit my TX redfishing a bit better.


----------



## mwong61

Harvey said:


> Looking forward to following your build. I'm not far behind you on the list with an EVO X. In a '14 VHP now, but the EVO X will fit my TX redfishing a bit better.


Harvey, thats so cool! The Vantage is such a neat boat. A bit more boat than what I need a gorgeous boat indeed.
Will you be keeping it?

M-


----------



## Harvey

Nope, Vantage is about to hit the market! Hate to see it go since it was my first boat, but its time to experience a new build and fresh resin!


----------



## mwong61

Ok, went to the shop today and finalized a few things with Adam.

Final color decision - Decided to go with Seafoam Green hull and Cream deck and liner with a Seafoam Green console. All Seadeck will be Snow Camo embossed.

Some other decisions, after seeing mtoddsolomon's boat in person I decided to have the front bucket cut of mine out for more storage like his.

Also decided to get the second battery and trolling motor rigging done. (Battery Tender plug)

Will also be having them install a Stealth1 MaxPack charging system.

Led cockpit lights - decided to go with the blue.

Decided to drop the ECC Stakeout system.

Still undecided:

PowerPole Micro (now vs later)

Fuel tank size (most likely just going with the standard 20-ish gallon one)

My hull is the next EVO x right after reggiedogs is popped.

Woohoo!

M-


----------



## mwong61

Ok some final amemendments:

Decided to go all out and add a Power Pole Micro, Motorguide Xi5 55lb troller.

I was planning on adding these down the line but with some year end bonus cash coming in I decided to just have ECC install everything now.

Also, I have 3 shotgun rod holders facing forward and 1 facing rearward on each side for easier access to fly rods from the front deck. Just so its easier to grab a different rod/fly setup if something big cruises along.

Because of this rod storage arrangement I decided to drop the 2 cupholders on the deck/gunwale as it would interfere with the rear facing rod access.

I'd say 80-90% of the time I'll be poling the flats on the Lagoon and the troller will stay home.
(When I'm fishing in 6" water.......j/k,j/k) But I like the troller option for fishing solo, or fishing mangrove shorelines in different fisheries.

Ok, I am officially getting super stoked!

M-


----------



## E-money

mwong61 said:


> Ok some final amemendments:
> 
> Decided to go all out and add a Power Pole Micro, Motorguide Xi5 55lb troller.
> 
> I was planning on adding these down the line but with some year end bonus cash coming in I decided to just have ECC install everything now.
> 
> Also, I have 3 shotgun rod holders facing forward and 1 facing rearward on each side for easier access to fly rods from the front deck. Just so its easier to grab a different rod/fly setup if something big cruises along.
> 
> Because of this rod storage arrangement I decided to drop the 2 cupholders on the deck/gunwale as it would interfere with the rear facing rod access.
> 
> I'd say 80-90% of the time I'll be poling the flats on the Lagoon and the troller will stay home.
> (When I'm fishing in 6" water.......j/k,j/k) But I like the troller option for fishing solo, or fishing mangrove shorelines in different fisheries.
> 
> Ok, I am officially getting super stoked!
> 
> M-


Can't wait to see the first bit of gel go down!


----------



## mtoddsolomon

I'm excited to see it start, This is the shortest time period in the process but man it feels like it takes forever. You'll love every second!


----------



## mwong61

Merry Christmas!

View attachment 4434


----------



## mwong61

We got gel coat down! Yeehaw!

View attachment 4511


----------



## E-money

Awesome! Here we go!!!


----------



## Harvey

Love the color!


----------



## mtoddsolomon

That is going to be a beautiful boat!! I can't wait to see it come together!! Excited for you!!!


----------



## mwong61

mtoddsolomon said:


> Fellas! My lady, she's done!! I'll be picking up next Friday as long as everything works out! It's more perfect than I ever expected!


Hah, dude, she's gorgeous but you posted this in the wrong build thread You got me all excited there for a sec, like maybe Santa's elves came during the weekend and finished my boat too!!

M-


----------



## mwong61

Ok, here's a progress pic of my hull. Getting infused....very cool to see this in process.

View attachment 4561


----------



## mtoddsolomon

My bad dude!!


----------



## mwong61

Things are moving along, liner and console are in!
View attachment 5150
View attachment 5151


----------



## mtoddsolomon

Woowee she sure is pretty!! I know seeing it look like a boat only makes the wait seem longer!


----------



## mwong61

Deck is pulled. I'm digging the Awlgrip cream color.

View attachment 5173


----------



## E-money

SICK!!!! Won't be too long now before she's in rigging!


----------



## mtoddsolomon

I love that color!!!! She's going to be awesome! What color did you decide for the console?


----------



## mwong61

Console is seafoam green, matches the hull.


----------



## Fritz

I saw this boat Thursday, going to be a very handsome skiff!


----------



## mwong61

Stopped by the shop today to drop off my electronics, snapped a few pics. Should only a couple weeks now!

M-

View attachment 5487
View attachment 5488


----------



## mwong61

Couple more.....

View attachment 5480
View attachment 5481
View attachment 5482
View attachment 5483
View attachment 5484


----------



## mtoddsolomon

Looking GOOD! I bet it'll be in the lake next week. I know you're thrilled!


----------



## Fritz

Nice. I put my name on list for an Evo x last week. Are you putting two bilge pumps in your skiff?


----------



## Bluwave

I'm just curious, but does East Cape cap the ends of the rod tubes?


----------



## East Cape

Bluwave said:


> I'm just curious, but does East Cape cap the ends of the rod tubes?




We do cap them when tubes aren't bent. If you look these are plugged inside and then we will cover with pour foam and then seal entire off area. This pic was taken during assembly and no where done btw!


----------



## mwong61

Fritz said:


> Nice. I put my name on list for an Evo x last week. Are you putting two bilge pumps in your skiff?


Yes, I got the backup bilge pump option. It will be on it's own switch. I like redundancy...

M-


----------



## mwong61

Few more from today...

View attachment 5557
View attachment 5558
View attachment 5559


----------



## Fritz

I love following your build, keep the pictures coming!


----------



## makin moves

The cream decks look great.


----------



## mwong61

Console got glassed in today...

View attachment 5595
View attachment 5596
View attachment 5597


----------



## mwong61

a few more, the console interior has been painted and looks like they are starting to button things up on the cap.

View attachment 5768
View attachment 5769


----------



## jonny

Nice Wong congrats
I got to see Todd's up close and personal the other weekend. It's a sharp boat. Those rear strakes are YUGE


----------



## mwong61

Picked up my new push pole today from Allen at CFL Marine. 23' Stiffy Guide, woot!

View attachment 5867
View attachment 5868



Nestled nicely in my overhead rack with my Stiffy Hybrid.
View attachment 5869


----------



## mwong61

Final finishing before it goes to rigging...
View attachment 5884
View attachment 5885
View attachment 5886


----------



## SC on the FLY

NICE!!!!


----------



## el9surf

Looking good!


----------



## Shicks007

Very nice, color combo looks great!


----------



## Str8-Six

Dang I love this skiff from EC, congrats! I will probably end up getting one in the next couple years. Can anyone tell me the difference between the X and the V? Are they different molds?


----------



## mtoddsolomon

Str8-Six said:


> Dang I love this skiff from EC, congrats! I will probably end up getting one in the next couple years. Can anyone tell me the difference between the X and the V? Are they different molds?


 The X has a 4-5 degree deadrise and the V has a 12 degree deadrise. The top deck is the same but the hull is different. They do share the spray rails but almost everything else changed.


----------



## Net 30

I'm curious about the trim tabs. Looks like the EVO went with a vertical positioned tab actuator vs the more traditional 45 degree mount you see on most other skiffs. Any idea why?

The overall surface area on the tabs looks considerable smaller too. How does this effect the hulls response to tab? Do you need more tab to adjust the ride attitude?

I like the recess for the tab itself.


----------



## mtoddsolomon

The tab isn't actually small at all, it's just tucked way back in there. Mine needs very little tab adjustment to really change how the boat moves. Sometimes I wish you could do half moves. This skiff barely needs tabs


----------



## Str8-Six

mtoddsolomon said:


> The X has a 4-5 degree deadrise and the V has a 12 degree deadrise. The top deck is the same but the hull is different. They do share the spray rails but almost everything else changed.


Thanks, is the X significantly lighter or is it just the deadrise difference that gets it shallower? Sorry for all the questions on your thread mwong61.


----------



## mtoddsolomon

Str8-Six said:


> Thanks, is the X significantly lighter or is it just the deadrise difference that gets it shallower? Sorry for all the questions on your thread mwong61.


It's nominal as far as weight loss, both boats are very light. The dead rise is what creates the shallow draft.


----------



## mwong61

Some new pics today, lots of bustling activity!

View attachment 6401
View attachment 6402
View attachment 6403
View attachment 6404
View attachment 6405
View attachment 6406
View attachment 6407


----------



## mwong61

Str8-Six said:


> Thanks, is the X significantly lighter or is it just the deadrise difference that gets it shallower? Sorry for all the questions on your thread mwong61.


No problem, ask away! Mr. Todd is the answer man

M-


----------



## Fritz

Your Evo is going to be beautiful, I'm getting lots of ideas from you and Mr. Todd, among others. Now can we please talk about that purple Vantage in the background? That is a seriously purple boat, no blue about it! Chit like that makes me smile.


----------



## Str8-Six

mwong61 said:


> No problem, ask away! Mr. Todd is the answer man
> 
> M-


Thanks man. What type of performance numbers with a Suke 60? I love that motor BTW, you will be very happy.


----------



## Bluwave

Fritz said:


> Your Evo is going to be beautiful, I'm getting lots of ideas from you and Mr. Todd, among others. Now can we please talk about that purple Vantage in the background? That is a seriously purple boat, no blue about it! Chit like that makes me smile.


I was wondering the exact same thing. I mean, that's one way to avoid getting your boat stolen.


----------



## mwong61

Str8-Six said:


> Thanks man. What type of performance numbers with a Suke 60? I love that motor BTW, you will be very happy.


I was seeing 37-38 on the prototype when I wet tested it. That was with safety gear, 2 batteries, push pole, and not yet totally dialed in prop, etc. The production boats are a tad lighter from what Kevin told me. Todd is seeing pretty similar numbers fully loaded for bear. 

M-


----------



## E-money

Mike your skiff is coming along amazingly my man! I cannot wait to see how it turns out! That seadek choice against the creme and with that green is slick as hell!!!


----------



## mwong61

a couple more from Kevin this morning...

View attachment 6418
View attachment 6419
View attachment 6420


----------



## mwong61

Man that NSS9 looks yuuuuge....can't wait to see what the FMT charts will look like on it!

View attachment 6421


----------



## Pole Position

Fritz said:


> Now can we please talk about that purple Vantage in the background? That is a seriously purple boat, no blue about it!



Who knew Prince like to fish the flats like it's 1999?


----------



## mtoddsolomon

Looking good buddy! I know you're chomping at the bits to get it!


----------



## Fritz

Is that black plastic under the motor, or soon to be under the motor, standard? I like the way EC mounted your transducer and really like that Seadek. It's looking great!


----------



## mwong61

Fritz said:


> Is that black plastic under the motor, or soon to be under the motor, standard? I like the way EC mounted your transducer and really like that Seadek. It's looking great!


I'm pretty sure That black starboard motor backing is standard. At least on the EVO. If you look at Todds build pics it on his as well. The transducer is mounted with a Stern Saver system. A small piece of starboard glued on with West Systems epoxy to the hull to avoid drilling any holes in the transom under the water line. They will do that on request if that's what you want or if you just buy it and give to them like I did. Basically you can spec all these details out and they will rig it how you like. Or you can just rely on Adams vast experience and take his recommendation. I did a bit of both!

Re: the Seadeck I was a little bit worried how it would contrast with the cream but I'm very happy to see how all the colors are working together. Once the platforms get installed with the same Snow Camo seadrck it should really pop and look sharp.


----------



## mwong61

Boat's got power yeehaw baby!

View attachment 6444
View attachment 6445
View attachment 6446


----------



## mwong61

Platform and troller installed! These guys are rocking and rolling! Love the Seadeck.


View attachment 6461
View attachment 6462
View attachment 6463
View attachment 6464


----------



## el9surf

Looks awesome!

Never seen a purple boat before. Might look pretty cool with a blackout package.


----------



## mwong61

el9surf said:


> Looks awesome!
> 
> Never seen a purple boat before. Might look pretty cool with a blackout package.


Did you see the console cut out on that purple boat? Holy cow, are they mounting an HDTV in there?


----------



## el9surf

mwong61 said:


> Did you see the console cut out on that purple boat? Holy cow, are they mounting an HDTV in there?


It's the entertainment package. Surround sound on front bulkhead and under the tower


----------



## T Bone

Looks like the purple boat has a Simrad on the bow of the boat as well?


----------



## mwong61

T Bone said:


> Looks like the purple boat has a Simrad on the bow of the boat as well?


Whoa I missed that. Trying to think of the use case for that on a Vantage. Dropping jigs down for Tarpon in Boca Grande?


----------



## mtoddsolomon

Maybe a bass boat?


----------



## Harvey

Mike, what is the small Simrad unit on the left?


----------



## el9surf

Harvey said:


> Mike, what is the small Simrad unit on the left?


Was wondering the same thing


----------



## Bluwave

Harvey said:


> Mike, what is the small Simrad unit on the left?


Looks like a digital display.


----------



## mwong61

Yup, Bluwave nailed it. It's a SIMRAD IS35 Digital display. Plan to run my engine data and fuel consumption on that gauge.

M-


----------



## Harvey

Ahh...I like it. Having run out of gas before, I like the idea of having a gas gauge separate from the nav unit! Yeah, that was an $1800 5 gallons of gas delivered by SeaTow and a new SeaTow membership! I'm assuming fuel gauge is a featur of that Simrad unit, perhaps on another setting.


----------



## mwong61

Harvey said:


> Ahh...I like it. Having run out of gas before, I like the idea of having a gas gauge separate from the nav unit! Yeah, that was an $1800 5 gallons of gas delivered by SeaTow and a new SeaTow membership! I'm assuming fuel gauge is a featur of that Simrad unit, perhaps on another setting.


Ouch, that had to hurt. The NMEA connection will go to both units and I would be able to configure fuel consumption info on either display. (As well as engine data). On my Yamaha 150 I had the Command Link gauge that gave me tach, fuel flow, hrs, voltmeter, and fuel level all in a single gauge. If Suzuki had something like that I would have jumped on it.


----------



## Fritz

mwong61 said:


> Ouch, that had to hurt. The NMEA connection will go to both units and I would be able to configure fuel consumption info on either display. (As well as engine data). On my Yamaha 150 I had the Command Link gauge that gave me tach, fuel flow, hrs, voltmeter, and fuel level all in a single gauge. If Suzuki had something like that I would have jumped on it.


They do actually, the multifunction gauge on my Suzuki 200 does all of that, and it was half the price of a command link gauge. I sent you the link, but I think your better off with what you have now, I might do like you on the Evo.


----------



## Net 30

mwong61 said:


> Ouch, that had to hurt. The NMEA connection will go to both units and I would be able to configure fuel consumption info on either display. (As well as engine data). On my Yamaha 150 I had the Command Link gauge that gave me tach, fuel flow, hrs, voltmeter, and fuel level all in a single gauge. If Suzuki had something like that I would have jumped on it.


The most accurate fuel gauge in the world is the wooden one they're going to clip under the lid of your forward hatch. Good luck with the skiff!


----------



## mwong61

Fritz said:


> They do actually, the multifunction gauge on my Suzuki 200 does all of that, and it was half the price of a command link gauge. I sent you the link, but I think your better off with what you have now, I might do like you on the Evo.


Ah yes, you're right the SMIS guage. I did consider the 4 " one but it seemed kinda pricey for what it did. The display on that looks a bit busy to me. The SIMRAD unit page layout is a bit cleaner. If you download the manual you can see all the various functions and display options. I just hope the software isn't as flaky as the Suzuki C10 OEM version.


----------



## mwong61

Net 30 said:


> The most accurate fuel gauge in the world is the wooden one they're going to clip under the lid of your forward hatch. Good luck with the skiff!


That will be my analog backup


----------



## mwong61

Trailer arrived today and it looks she's all done! Adam says they'll wet test tomorrow and if all is well I might have her for the weekend, woot!


View attachment 6656
View attachment 6657


----------



## Fritz

NICE!!!


----------



## Fritz

Which trailer did you go with?

I'm really liking that Seadek, nice contrast and the camo finish should hide dirt. I see that in my future...


----------



## YnR

Fritz said:


> Which trailer did you go with?
> 
> I'm really liking that Seadek, nice contrast and the camo finish should hide dirt. I see that in my future...


Looks like a galv Ramlin with walkboard and removable tongue. Great setup. And nice bote!


----------



## mwong61

YnR said:


> Looks like a galv Ramlin with walkboard and removable tongue. Great setup. And nice bote!


Yes sir, it's the "base" RamLin trailer with a welded walkboard and removable tongue. What's not shown in the above pic is the spare hub assembly integrated with the spare tire mount. I think they are waiting for the correct size u-bolts to mount it. 

Also, this trailer is the first EVO x trailer with a second set of forward bunks. Part of the reason my skiff was a bit late as Kevin and the gang had to fine tune the bunk placement and it went back to Ramlin.


----------



## E-money

IT'S TIME TO GO GET HER!!!!


----------



## mtoddsolomon

Dude get it in the water! I want to see some water pics!


----------



## mwong61

Waiting for "the call...."


----------



## mwong61

Kevin and the guys are out wet testing now...

View attachment 6691
View attachment 6692
View attachment 6693
View attachment 6694


----------



## mtoddsolomon

Damn!


----------



## mwong61




----------



## mtoddsolomon

Looks great on the water buddy!


----------



## mwong61

Last couple of pics on the trailer before I pick her up tomorrow. Woot!

View attachment 6707
View attachment 6708
View attachment 6709


----------



## Fritz

Dude I'm so happy for ya! What a beautiful boat.


----------



## Marsh Pirate

That thing sure is pretty! One step closer to mine.


----------



## C_Wheeler

https://instagram.com/p/BQ56IuTg1mL/

Beautiful skiff.


----------



## Fritz

An extra hub on the trailer? Wow. That boat is really nice.


----------



## mtoddsolomon

Digging that extra hub


----------



## Tx_Whipray

I was up there this morning and saw your boat. Very, very nice looking skiff. Congrats!


----------



## mwong61

mtoddsolomon said:


> Digging that extra hub


Heh, you only need to have a bearing failure once to appreciate having an extra hub.....just like you only need to hit and oyster bed in Chokoloskee once to start carry an extra prop. 

Been there done that, I carry both


----------



## shallowfish1

Hot damn that's pretty.


----------



## mtoddsolomon

mwong61 said:


> Heh, you only need to have a bearing failure once to appreciate having an extra hub.....just like you only need to hit and oyster bed in Chokoloskee once to start carry an extra prop.
> 
> Been there done that, I carry both


New prop is on the want list and my current prop we'll become backup. I want to see 40 and as quick as this thing gets up I'm willing to sacrifice a little wholeshot


----------



## mwong61

Survived I-4 through downtown Orlando. Snug as a bug in her home berth. Planning to splash her tomorrow.

View attachment 6745
View attachment 6746
View attachment 6747
View attachment 6736


----------



## mwong61

mtoddsolomon said:


> New prop is on the want list and my current prop we'll become backup. I want to see 40 and as quick as this thing gets up I'm willing to sacrifice a little wholeshot


What kind of numbers are you getting? 

The guys said that I may need a bit more pitch on mine. I have a PowerTech SRD3 15 and Adam said it was hitting the rev limiter. Once they filled the livewell with water they were able to hit 40mph on my boat. So it went faster with a heavier load.

I'm going to fish it a bit with real loads and either swap, or like you, get a second prop and keep this as a spare.


----------



## Fritz

The boat picked up speed with the livewell full? That's a 40 gallon livewell. That's like three hundred extra pounds aft of the center of gravity. Wow. 

I hope you guys will get the prop options dialed in for the rest of us, then share the data!


----------



## Marsh Pirate

Fritz said:


> I hope you guys will get the prop options dialed in for the rest of us, then share the data!


I second that!


----------



## Marsh Pirate

The trailer my other boat sits on, has the spare tire mounted on the extra hub. Is this not possible from Ram-Lin?


----------



## el9surf

Had to drive mine on 417 the other day through morning rush hour while taking it down to ramlin. Talk about a white knuckle ride in stop and go traffic on a wet road. 

Looks awesome! Congrats


----------



## mwong61

Marsh Pirate said:


> The trailer my other boat sits on, has the spare tire mounted on the extra hub. Is this not possible from Ram-Lin?


Yah, that's the way it was mounted on my Pathfinder, they welded a spindle onto the spare tire carrier and mounted the whole thing.

Getting just the tire off was kind of a pain in the rear though because it spun.

This is the way Ram-Lin does it and I'm cool with it.


----------



## mwong61

Fritz said:


> The boat picked up speed with the livewell full? That's a 40 gallon livewell. That's like three hundred extra pounds aft of the center of gravity. Wow.
> 
> I hope you guys will get the prop options dialed in for the rest of us, then share the data!


It was a pretty crappy day on the Indian River to try to get any meaningful performance numbers on the boat, strong west wind and a pretty stiff chop with whitecaps. But nevertheless, the prop is not right. I was hitting the rev limiter with only 32-33 mph. Just for full disclosure, ECC recommended I get the Suzuki prop. I decided to get the PowerTech instead because I have a history with Marcus Clement. I think the guys that went with ECC's recommendation are probably getting better numbers.


----------



## East Cape

Marsh Pirate said:


> The trailer my other boat sits on, has the spare tire mounted on the extra hub. Is this not possible from Ram-Lin?


Yes. Anything is possible...
He can mount to spare or keep it separate.


----------



## mwong61

Ok, was able to get out with my new EVO x today!

First the fishing, the wife and I put in at B42 this morning, stiff south wind, choppy water, not ideal for sight fishing but hey I took the day off!

Ran to spot number 1, someone already there, dang it. Ran to spot #2, no fish. Poled Tiger a bit but it was a ghost town.

Made a big run south to one my go to spots. Water clarity was terrible but we did find fish. They were tough to see but we were able to put a few in the boat.

View attachment 6990

View attachment 6991


Officially slimed!
View attachment 6992




This one had some interesting spots...also, see how crappy the water was looking in the background.
View attachment 6993


Another nice slot red...
View attachment 6996


Dude in the background could have used a few lessons in etiquette, but he wasn't gonna ruin my day!
View attachment 6994



Final fish of the day, we were off the water by noon, the wind really kicked up.
View attachment 6995


Now about the boat, I could just about echo everything @mtoddsolomon said in his review. I could not be happier with the quality, function and performance of this skiff. The boat handles very nimbly and is super responsive without ever getting squirrelly. Tight turns just dig in without any slide. The Suzuki 60 purrs like a kitten. Quietest outboard I've ever owned. Still got some prop issues but I've got another prop arriving next day or so, we'll see how that does. But with my current prop, I can get on a plane in about 4 seconds, I timed it today. Could not ask for more.

Poling the EVO x is a dream! In windy condition she wants to point her nose into the wind. Spins and turns effortlessly. She tracks very well.

I think poling this skiff is there you can tell that it's really a small boat that fishes a LOT larger than it is. The large deck is deceptive in that it's much wider than the hull at the waterline. But she handles like a microskiff on the pole. 

One of my original concerns about the higher freeboard of the EVO x was how it would pole in windy conditions. I got a good dose of that today and even though I still look a bit like a dork on the platform, I had no issues at all with the wind blowing me around too much. I'm sure it will be even better after I've logged a few more hours on the platform.

We did a bit of running today and pretty much stayed dry and comfortable through the chop that kicked up from time to time.

I also want to say that I had a great experience with East Cape Skiffs from start to finish. Kevin and Adam were both GREAT to work with. Professional yet warm and friendly, really made us feel welcome from the first day I walked into the shop to the day I took delivery of the boat.

Thanks guys!!

View attachment 6997

View attachment 6999


----------



## permitchaser

That's one pretty boat. Fishy looking

I carry a spare on the trailer and extra hub in the truck when I travel. Just sayen


----------



## mtoddsolomon

Congrats Mike! Looks like y'all had a great day on the water!


----------



## Marsh Pirate

I'm glad you got out on your boat. I'm also happy to get my EVO fix. Nobody's post anything about an EVO in so long, I was having severe withdrawal symptoms. I'm better now!


----------



## Fritz

Marsh Pirate said:


> I'm glad you got out on your boat. I'm also happy to get my EVO fix. Nobody's post anything about an EVO in so long, I was having severe withdrawal symptoms. I'm better now!


This!


----------



## makin moves

Beautiful ride, really like the cream decks.


----------



## mwong61

Well I was hoping to be posting some more fish slime pics today....but as fate would have it my 12 yr old Tundra decided to take a crap on me. So I spent my day off at my mechanic who couldn't find the problem then about 4 hours at the Toyota dealer who allegedly fixed but when I went to pick it up something else was broken. Cascading electrical failures, fix one thing and something else would go.

Long story short my new EVO x has a new set of ponies to pull it. Pretty damn annoyed at the timing of it all but it's a bitchin ride)

2017 Tacoma SR5
View attachment 7097


Also a few more thoughts about my first fishing trip yesterday. I didn't mention how quiet this hull is on the pole. Even with the decent chop and windy conditions, there was zero hull slap if I had my nose pointed and moving forward into the wind or at a diagonal. I'm super pleased with the stealthiness of this boat.

Re: the Power Pole micro, I was kind of on the fence about whether a poling skiff really needs a PP. (I had one on my bay boat before) But man this thing is the chiznits! Especially if you fish from the tower like I do. So very convenient to put the spike down, clip the push pole and make a cast and it's dead quiet. Much quieter than the first generation haudraulic one I had a few years ago.

One thing I'd recommend for fishing the flats is get a shorter spike than the stock 8 footer. I bought some 3/4 solid fiberglass garden spikes off Amazon to experiment with and cut 5 foot section which seems perfect for fishing shallower flats. In the up position it doesn't interfere with poling.

View attachment 7108


View attachment 7109


----------



## pete_paschall

Dang, man! New boat. New truck. Living the dream!


----------



## sjrobin

Fritz said:


> The boat picked up speed with the livewell full? That's a 40 gallon livewell. That's like three hundred extra pounds aft of the center of gravity. Wow.
> 
> I hope you guys will get the prop options dialed in for the rest of us, then share the data!


The people that sell the skiff will have the prop dialed in. SRD's are not designed for your skiff. SCB or SWC will work or the Suk prop EC recommends.


----------



## sjrobin

mwong61 said:


> Well I was hoping to be posting some more fish slime pics today....but as fate would have it my 12 yr old Tundra decided to take a crap on me. So I spent my day off at my mechanic who couldn't find the problem then about 4 hours at the Toyota dealer who allegedly fixed but when I went to pick it up something else was broken. Cascading electrical failures, fix one thing and something else would go.
> 
> Long story short my new EVO x has a new set of ponies to pull it. Pretty damn annoyed at the timing of it all but it's a bitchin ride)
> 
> 2017 Tacoma SR5
> View attachment 7097
> 
> 
> Also a few more thoughts about my first fishing trip yesterday. I didn't mention how quiet this hull is on the pole. Even with the decent chop and windy conditions, there was zero hull slap if I had my nose pointed and moving forward into the wind or at a diagonal. I'm super pleased with the stealthiness of this boat.
> 
> Re: the Power Pole micro, I was kind of on the fence about whether a poling skiff really needs a PP. (I had one on my bay boat before) But man this thing is the chiznits! Especially if you fish from the tower like I do. So very convenient to put the spike down, clip the push pole and make a cast and it's dead quiet. Much quieter than the first generation haudraulic one I had a few years ago.
> 
> One thing I'd recommend for fishing the flats is get a shorter spike than the stock 8 footer. I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bought some 3/4 solid fiberglass garden spikes off Amazon to experiment with and cut 5 foot section which seems perfect for fishing shallower flats. In the up position it doesn't interfere with poling.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 7108
> 
> 
> View attachment 7109


Nice Tacoma. How many miles on the old one?


----------



## Fritz

Now I have truck envy too. Wait, they didn't have a green one to match your skiff? Seriously!


----------



## mtoddsolomon

sjrobin said:


> The people that sell the skiff will have the prop dialed in. SRD's are not designed for your skiff. SCB or SWC will work or the Suk prop EC recommends.


WHy aren't the SRDs designed for this skiff? I only ask because Mike talked to Power Tech and it seemed to be what they recommended. Also, because I'm looking at different props myself.


----------



## sjrobin

Why are you looking at different props? Which prop did EC recommend for your skiff? I have said this before but believe it or not the people that build your skiff should know the best prop for the skiff if they sell a lot of them. The builder wants you to be happy. Look at the Powertech web and read the applications for the props they make. Know if your skiff is flat at the stern or not. He talked to a rep of Powertech, that is how they are sold. Some reps will have a lot of experience with skiffs(years) and some will not.


----------



## mtoddsolomon

I'm very happy with my current prop, the Suzuki 11.75 15p. My reason for looking for a spare prop is mainly to have a spare. I run a lot of oyster filled creeks and already have some prop dings and at the end of the day I don't want to wind up way back in a creek without a prop. Now having said that when I'm looking at a new prop I'd like to get one what has a little less hole shot and a little more top end. That way I'll have the best of both worlds.


----------



## E-money

Mike, this skiff is so sick. You and @mtoddsolomon need to get your two together for an on the water photo shoot followed by some pumpkin picking!


----------



## sjrobin

Yes sir Todd having a spare is a good idea. I have a three and four blade. I like both of them. I have a little better hole shot with the four and use it if I expect to run in shallow bays. I do not carry a spare prop on board.


----------



## mwong61

Hey all, 

Well the stars aligned and we had a Saturday with light winds and clear skies today! I fished solo today on the Lagoon and had a pretty awesome day.

Spot #1, I poled in and within 30 minutes of getting there I had 4 fish in the boat. Pretty awesome start! 

Found a nice sized school of slot to upper slot fish and managed to pick off a whole mess off the edges.

View attachment 7783


View attachment 7784


Sorry for the crappy pics, I was alone and my hands were slimy

I stopped at 8 reds and 2 trout and decided to leave them alone and go do some exploring at some other spots. (The trout came home with me to roll around in some bread crumbs

Spot #2, as I approached I counted 7 boats already working the bar, ugh, turned around and made a run to Tiger Shoal. Water was gorgeous, have not seen it this clean in a long time. Sadly, no fish to be seen.

View attachment 7785


View attachment 7786


I was really interested in how my new EVO x would pole fishing solo. I had to chance to really do a lot of poling today.

If you recall the below pic from my test ride on the EVO x prototype, with just me standing on the platform that even with the uneven distribution the chines are still submerged.
View attachment 7788


Well I was very pleased that even with the live well 1/2 full to hold my catch and without moving anything around in the boat to get more weight upfront, the boat was still dead silent on the pole. It didn't track 'quite" as well as when there's someone on the bow but its certainly still very easy to pole. Still super pleased with this boat.

View attachment 7789


Oh and I added this to my boat....
View attachment 7790


----------



## Megalops

Beautiful skiff! Nice to see that the goon had some clear water.


----------



## mwong61

Just wanted to brag on my EVO x a little more....I was looking at the anchor light tab they welded onto my platform. I'm so impressed with the level of detail they put into these little things. The perfect fit for the light, wire chase, beveled edges. This paradigm is through out the boat, nothing is over looked or a second thought. This is the level of detail on the whole build.


----------



## csnaspuck

I love the cigar clip!!


----------



## Slug-O

csnaspuck said:


> I love the cigar clip!!


Ok where did you buy that!!!


----------



## mwong61

Slug-O said:


> Ok where did you buy that!!!


https://www.amazon.com/Cigar-Minder...id=1490322130&sr=8-1&keywords=cigar+clip&th=1

Great for the golf cart too.


----------



## mtoddsolomon

Thanks for my newest skiff mod, Mike. I love Prime


----------



## Pablo Hone6

Gorgeous boat and I am a big fan of Kevin and the team at East Cape. Met them in Orlando when I was in for a business trip and they couldn't have been nicer and more accommodating to my wife and I when we stopped in unannounced. 
I am curious of the MPH folks are getting in their Evo x's? I have to cover a lot of water (and a decent amount of chop) to get to my fav spots in Baffin Bay. 
Hoping folks can share MPH and setup info?
PJ
Texas


----------



## Harvey

Pablo Hone6 said:


> Gorgeous boat and I am a big fan of Kevin and the team at East Cape. Met them in Orlando when I was in for a business trip and they couldn't have been nicer and more accommodating to my wife and I when we stopped in unannounced.
> I am curious of the MPH folks are getting in their Evo x's? I have to cover a lot of water (and a decent amount of chop) to get to my fav spots in Baffin Bay.
> Hoping folks can share MPH and setup info?
> PJ
> Texas


I'm bout to have an EVOx built and fish the same area as you are, primarily Land Cut/Hole and south. The flat bottom of the X will require slowing down a bit if Baffin is big, which is most of the time. However, once we reach those vast skinny flats, the X will shine!
I've heard mid-30s with the Zuke 60.


----------



## Pablo Hone6

Harvey said:


> I'm bout to have an EVOx built and fish the same area as you are, primarily Land Cut/Hole and south. The flat bottom of the X will require slowing down a bit if Baffin is big, which is most of the time. However, once we reach those vast skinny flats, the X will shine!
> I've heard mid-30s with the Zuke 60.


There lies the challenge. 
You are dead on about the spots we fish. I had a 17' Mitzi that l liked a lot but couldn't put a big enough engine on it to get it over 33mph and pop it up in the north end of the 9 mile with three people aboard. Sold it and picked up an 18' Shallow Sport, Sport with an eTec 115. It would draft very thin and pop up with 3 or 4 aboard but the ride was rough and wet, even in very little chop.
Would like to run around 42 to 45 WOT and still be able to run thin. 
Gonna call Kevin tomorrow. 
PJ 
TX


----------



## Pablo Hone6

Pablo Hone6 said:


> There lies the challenge.
> You are dead on about the spots we fish. I had a 17' Mitzi that l liked a lot but couldn't put a big enough engine on it to get it over 33mph and pop it up in the north end of the 9 mile with three people aboard. Sold it and picked up an 18' Shallow Sport, Sport with an eTec 115. It would draft very thin and pop up with 3 or 4 aboard but the ride was rough and wet, even in very little chop.
> Would like to run around 42 to 45 WOT and still be able to run thin.
> Gonna call Kevin tomorrow.
> PJ
> TX


----------



## Harvey

Pablo Hone6 said:


> There lies the challenge.
> You are dead on about the spots we fish. I had a 17' Mitzi that l liked a lot but couldn't put a big enough engine on it to get it over 33mph and pop it up in the north end of the 9 mile with three people aboard. Sold it and picked up an 18' Shallow Sport, Sport with an eTec 115. It would draft very thin and pop up with 3 or 4 aboard but the ride was rough and wet, even in very little chop.
> Would like to run around 42 to 45 WOT and still be able to run thin.
> Gonna call Kevin tomorrow.
> PJ
> TX


By the way, I'm in a Vantage VHP with a 90 right now. The Vantage eats the Baffin chop! But the flats we're running to are too skinny to pole the Vantage all day. I'm topping out at 38-42. It takes me just over an hour to get to Hap's Cut from Bird Island. Not bad. Granted, I'm getting blown by on the way down by Haynies with 300s...but once I get there, I'm seeing more redfish than they are!


----------



## Pablo Hone6

Harvey said:


> By the way, I'm in a Vantage VHP with a 90 right now. The Vantage eats the Baffin chop! But the flats we're running to are too skinny to pole the Vantage all day. I'm topping out at 38-42. It takes me just over an hour to get to Hap's Cut from Bird Island. Not bad. Granted, I'm getting blown by on the way down by Haynies with 300s...but once I get there, I'm seeing more redfish than they are!


My boat is the one in this video. 



It definitely scoots and I can hang with some pretty fast boats (I have hit 60 in it). Willing to give up a bit of MPH for draft. 
PJ


----------



## Dawhoo

Pablo Hone6 said:


> There lies the challenge.
> You are dead on about the spots we fish. I had a 17' Mitzi that l liked a lot but couldn't put a big enough engine on it to get it over 33mph and pop it up in the north end of the 9 mile with three people aboard. Sold it and picked up an 18' Shallow Sport, Sport with an eTec 115. It would draft very thin and pop up with 3 or 4 aboard but the ride was rough and wet, even in very little chop.
> Would like to run around 42 to 45 WOT and still be able to run thin.
> Gonna call Kevin tomorrow.
> PJ
> TX


I don't know what motor you had on your Mitzi but I get 37-38mph with 2 people with the 2 stroke Yamaha 70


----------



## Pablo Hone6

Dawhoo said:


> I don't know what motor you had on your Mitzi but I get 37-38mph with 2 people with the 2 stroke Yamaha 70


My Mitzi was a 2002 hull and 60hp carbureted Merc. I had it for 10 years and debated heavily a re-power or sell it and get something that could handle a bigger engine and pop up in thinner water.
I have heard of some folks running 41mph or so with a Mitzi 17 tunnel with 70 4-stroke Yamaha. It is a consideration but I am pretty enamored with the fit and finish of the EC and would not mind doing business with Kevin and the team. 
I am thinking about an Evo X with a 90hp (not sure if I would do a zuke or Etec). 
Does the 'regular' Vantage have the same rib that runs down the middle of the hull?


----------



## Harvey

Pablo Hone6 talk to Kevin about the 90 on the X. They've had some trials with it.


----------



## Marsh Pirate

Most buyers are going with the 60 Suzuki. I looked hard at the 90 Suzuki and 70 Yamaha. I went with the 60 Suzuki. It seems to be the best for power vs weight. Most are getting about 36-38 wot solo, 33-35 loaded. I may look at a Crossroads prop after my break-in and I get some data points.


----------



## csnaspuck

Pablo Hone6 said:


> Does the 'regular' Vantage have the same rib that runs down the middle of the hull?


Those are only on the VHP Vantage and not the normal one. They help strengthen the hull and provide a little more stability at higher speeds.


----------



## D. C. Ward

Net 30 said:


> The most accurate fuel gauge in the world is the wooden one they're going to clip under the lid of your forward hatch. Good luck with the skiff!


I've always wondered what the hell those sticks were for on the higher end skiffs. Thanks haha


----------



## Pablo Hone6

csnaspuck said:


> Those are only on the VHP Vantage and not the normal one. They help strengthen the hull and provide a little more stability at higher speeds.


Thank you for the clarification. 
On the website I like how it splits the data between the Evo and the Evo X. It didn't on the Vantage and Vantage VHP and I didn't realize that the VHP had a deeper draft than the Vantage. First time I spoke with Kevin he listened to my needs (and was very familiar with where I fish and he put in order of suggestions 1. "Vantage" 2. Evo "modified hull" (this was earlier last year and I don't think they were yet calling it "Evo X") 3. Evo "standard hull". 
My VHP came up on the market here in Texas and I jumped on it not realizing that it drafts deeper than the 'regular' Vantage. It is still an awesome Skiff but that rib is creating issues in super skinny water.


----------



## Pablo Hone6

Harvey said:


> Pablo Hone6 talk to Kevin about the 90 on the X. They've had some trials with it.


Thank you, sir 
I left him a message a little while ago. Should hear back from him soon.


----------



## Donnie

@Pablo Hone6 What did Kevin say about speeds with the 90?


----------



## East Cape

Endless torque with a 90hp and low 40's for speed...


----------



## Fritz

East Cape said:


> Endless torque with a 90hp and low 40's for speed...


How did the 90 affect the draft? I'm guessing another inch???


----------



## mwong61

The definition of "launching in spit". Check out the water level along the mangroves.....water levels have been super low in Lagoon system.


----------



## Gatorgrizz27

Fritz said:


> The boat picked up speed with the livewell full? That's a 40 gallon livewell. That's like three hundred extra pounds aft of the center of gravity. Wow.
> 
> I hope you guys will get the prop options dialed in for the rest of us, then share the data!


It doesn't make much sense given that we know lighter typically = faster, but I remember reading an article where IIRC Harry Spear said something similar. Guys in tournaments would put 50 lb dumbbells in the bilge in front of the transom to run faster. All I can figure is that it gets more of the front portion of the hull out of the water, so you're running with less friction like the pad on a bass boat.


----------



## Gatorgrizz27

mwong61 said:


> Ok, was able to get out with my new EVO x today!
> 
> First the fishing, the wife and I put in at B42 this morning, stiff south wind, choppy water, not ideal for sight fishing but hey I took the day off!
> 
> Ran to spot number 1, someone already there, dang it. Ran to spot #2, no fish. Poled Tiger a bit but it was a ghost town.
> 
> Made a big run south to one my go to spots. Water clarity was terrible but we did find fish. They were tough to see but we were able to put a few in the boat.
> 
> View attachment 6990
> 
> View attachment 6991
> 
> 
> Officially slimed!
> View attachment 6992
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one had some interesting spots...also, see how crappy the water was looking in the background.
> View attachment 6993
> 
> 
> Another nice slot red...
> View attachment 6996
> 
> 
> Dude in the background could have used a few lessons in etiquette, but he wasn't gonna ruin my day!
> View attachment 6994
> 
> 
> 
> Final fish of the day, we were off the water by noon, the wind really kicked up.
> View attachment 6995
> 
> 
> Now about the boat, I could just about echo everything @mtoddsolomon said in his review. I could not be happier with the quality, function and performance of this skiff. The boat handles very nimbly and is super responsive without ever getting squirrelly. Tight turns just dig in without any slide. The Suzuki 60 purrs like a kitten. Quietest outboard I've ever owned. Still got some prop issues but I've got another prop arriving next day or so, we'll see how that does. But with my current prop, I can get on a plane in about 4 seconds, I timed it today. Could not ask for more.
> 
> Poling the EVO x is a dream! In windy condition she wants to point her nose into the wind. Spins and turns effortlessly. She tracks very well.
> 
> I think poling this skiff is there you can tell that it's really a small boat that fishes a LOT larger than it is. The large deck is deceptive in that it's much wider than the hull at the waterline. But she handles like a microskiff on the pole.
> 
> One of my original concerns about the higher freeboard of the EVO x was how it would pole in windy conditions. I got a good dose of that today and even though I still look a bit like a dork on the platform, I had no issues at all with the wind blowing me around too much. I'm sure it will be even better after I've logged a few more hours on the platform.
> 
> We did a bit of running today and pretty much stayed dry and comfortable through the chop that kicked up from time to time.
> 
> I also want to say that I had a great experience with East Cape Skiffs from start to finish. Kevin and Adam were both GREAT to work with. Professional yet warm and friendly, really made us feel welcome from the first day I walked into the shop to the day I took delivery of the boat.
> 
> Thanks guys!!
> 
> View attachment 6997
> 
> View attachment 6999


Really nice skiff and well thought out. That's worth more than hanging every bell and whistle off it. What is the freeboard? I'm working on building a skiff with 17" sides and hoping the wind won't be too bad on it. I saw the Spear Glades X is only 12" but it gets choppy a lot in the Big Bend, we really don't have barrier islands, and taking waves over the bow and stern of a Jon boat is no fun, I want a little more capability.


----------



## mwong61

Gatorgrizz27 said:


> Really nice skiff and well thought out. That's worth more than hanging every bell and whistle off it. What is the freeboard? I'm working on building a skiff with 17" sides and hoping the wind won't be too bad on it. I saw the Spear Glades X is only 12" but it gets choppy a lot in the Big Bend, we really don't have barrier islands, and taking waves over the bow and stern of a Jon boat is no fun, I want a little more capability.


I have not measured it but the whole concept of the EVOx is a super shallow boat with a bit more big water capability, so more freeboard than the other boats in the line up. The poling performance in the wind has been really good. (ask me how I know.....)


----------



## Harvey

mwong61 said:


> I have not measured it but the whole concept of the EVOx is a super shallow boat with a bit more big water capability, so more freeboard than the other boats in the line up. The poling performance in the wind has been really good. (ask me how I know.....)


I too was concerned about the wind effect on poling given the extra freeboard, but it poles so easy that the wind does not have a noticeable effect.


----------



## MariettaMike

Harvey said:


> I too was concerned about the wind effect on poling given the extra freeboard, but it poles so easy that the wind does not have a noticeable effect.


How much extra is the freeboard compared to a Maverick HPX-S?


----------



## Harvey

MariettaMike said:


> How much extra is the freeboard compared to a Maverick HPX-S?


I believe it’s quite a bit more freeboard than a Maverick. IMO, the EVOx is a much better boat in chop or beach fishing “on the hook” than a Maverick given the higher freeboard AND still super easy to pole in the skinny.


----------



## el9surf

MariettaMike said:


> How much extra is the freeboard compared to a Maverick HPX-S?


The hpxs has one of the lowest freeboards of any skiff I can think of. In the filming of silver kings you would often see water coming over the rear deck on Fordyce's boat.


----------



## Matt manziano

hey what does the stealth1 charging system do? does it allow you to charge trolling motor batteries from your main engine?


----------



## Marsh Pirate

I'm not familiar with Stealth1. Minn Kota has one that will charge the trolling motor batteries while running. https://minnkotamotors.johnsonoutdo...57.378227471.1585046338-1466923642.1585046338


----------



## Fireglide131

Can I get a lowdown on your overall length/width of your skiff on the trailer? I’m doing the same setup with a garage that appears similar with a hot water heater that’s sketching me out!


----------

